# Knast-Wirrwarr um Lindsay Lohan und Paris Hilton



## Mandalorianer (18 Sep. 2010)

*Knast-Wirrwarr um Lindsay Lohan und Paris Hilton*​
*Zwei Ladys, ein Problem: Lindsay Lohan (24) und Paris Hilton (29) teilen nicht nur ihre Leidenschaft fürs Feiern, beide hatten auch wiederholt Probleme mit verbotenen Substanzen. Doch während der einen wegen eines bitteren Drogen-Rückfalls erneut der Knast droht, gelingt es der anderen offenbar schon wieder, sich geschickt vor einer Gefängnisstrafe zu drücken ...*


KANDIDATIN NUMMER 1: LINDSAY LOHAN

Die Schauspielerin hat erneut gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen: Wie jetzt bekannt wurde, wurde sie positiv auf Drogen getestet.

Bei dem Mikrobloggingdienst „Twitter“ gestand Lindsay ihren bösen Drogen-Rückfall. Auf ihrer Seite heißt es wörtlich: „Drogenmissbrauch ist eine Krankheit, die leider nicht über Nacht verschwindet. Ich arbeite hart daran, sie zu überstehen und mache jeden Tag Fortschritte (...). Ich werde tun, was ich tun muss, um jedes Unglück in Zukunft zu vermeiden (...) und bin bereit, die Konsequenzen für mein Handeln zu tragen.“

Doch ob sich die Richterin mit diesem Statement besänftigen lässt? Eigentlich hatte die zuständige Gesetzesfrau bereits angekündigt, jeden Verstoß gegen die Bewährungsauflagen knallhart mit weiteren 30 Tagen Freiheitsstrafe ahnden zu wollen. Vorher würde es eine Anhörung geben.

Lindsay Lohan war 2007 wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer und anderer Drogenvergehen zwei Mal verhaftet worden. Zu ihren Bewährungsauflagen gehörten unter anderem regelmäßige Therapiegespräche sowie unangekündigte Alkohol- und Drogentests. Wegen eines Verstoßes gegen die Auflagen saß sie kürzlich erst hinter Gittern und checkte vorübergehend in eine Entzugsklinik ein.

KANDIDATIN NUMMER 2: PARIS HILTON

Die Superblondine wurde Ende August festgenommen. Der Vorwurf: Kokainbesitz! Am 27. Oktober sollte sie sich eigentlich dafür vor Gericht verantworten, hätte im Falle eines Schuldspruchs mit Knast rechnen können.

Aber Paris wäre nicht Paris, wenn sie keinen Weg ums Kittchen herum finden würde – und machte einen Deal mit dem Richter!

Bezirksstaatsanwalt David Roger erklärte am Freitag in Las Vegas, Hilton werde sich des Drogenbesitzes für schuldig bekennen. Sie entgeht damit einer einjährigen Gefängnisstrafe und erhält stattdessen ein Jahr Haft auf Bewährung, wie aus der Einigung hervorging.

Hilton war am 27. August in Las Vegas von der Polizei angehalten worden. In ihrer Handtasche fanden die Beamten 0,8 Gramm Kokain. Sie und ihr Freund, der am Steuer des Wagens gesessen hatte, wurden vorübergehend festgenommen.

In zwei weiteren Fällen war Paris in den letzten Wochen auf Korsika und in Südafrika mit Cannabis erwischt und festgenommen worden. Beide Male wurde sie wieder freigelassen. Kaum zu glauben, dass sie auch dieses Mal wieder so glimpflich davonkommen dürfte ...

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Sep. 2010)

Lindsay Lohan hat natürlich recht, daß es schwierig ist von Drogen loszukommen, auch wenn man bei Ihr den Eindruck gewinnt, daß es da an Ernsthaftigkeit fehlt.

Paris, 0,8 g Koks, Bewährungsstrafe, d.h. beim nächsten Mal wird's dann wirklich eng. 

Obwohl auch hier in Deutschland "pädagogische Urteile" gang und gäbe sind, in Berlin hat sich doch gerade eine Richerin das Leben genommen, die die Ausnahme war, was jetzt keinen Zusammenhang herstellen soll (!!!). Man mag das anderes sehen, härtere Strafen auch für ......, und die ganzen Psychologen/Gutachter mit den kindheitspsychologischen "Entschuldigungen", manches Mal mag man sich da härtere Urteile wünschen, weil sie gerechter zu sein scheinen/sind ? 

aber eins ist gewiß: Paris würde Gefängnis wahrscheinlich richtig gut tun, endlich mal real lfe, nicht nur Party, Shopping und ......


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

Das was die beiden erwartet würden wir als Luxushotel bezeichnen


----------



## willbilder (21 Sep. 2010)

Es ist schlimm das sogennante Promis immmer wieder Sonderrechte bekommen.
Jeder andere wäre schon lange hinter Gittern.:angry:
Wo bleibt da nur die Gerechtigkeit, wenn sollten alle gleich behandelt werden.
Naja aber in America hat ja der Recht, der das meiste Geld auf dem Konto hat.


----------

